# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling with liquid nails

## presch

My first post.
I've just finished tiling half the ceramic tiling of my kitchen splashback on to plasterboard using Dunlop tile adhesive. 
After a couple of courses I looked lovingly at my liquid nails gun and thought it would be easier, cleaner, quicker and cheaper to use that but thought I'd better check first to see if there was some arcane reason not to. 
When I start on the next section, can I use liquid nails instead of tile adhesive and if so what technique should I use? 
PCR

----------


## atregent

According to the Selleys site, the high strength solvent based version is suitable for cermic tiles, not sure how you'd apply it though. Threre might be some application notes on the site too (http://www.selleys.com.au/Selleys-Li...h/default.aspx) 
Personally, I'd stick with the tile adhesive though.

----------


## echnidna

I have used it without any problems at all

----------


## redheeler

Hi Presch 
I'd stick with the tile adhesive (no pun intended). Liquid nails can become brittle over time in some applications. Not sure about tiling jobs, but I know its not recommended for flooring, for example. 
All the best
redheeler

----------


## scooter

> Hi Presch 
> I'd stick with the tile adhesive (no pun intended). Liquid nails can become brittle over time in some applications. Not sure about tiling jobs, but I know its not recommended for flooring, for example. 
> All the best
> redheeler

  I'd use tile adhesive for the same reason quoted.

----------


## presch

Thanks for the responses.
I guess I'll stick to tile adhesive for now (and remember to clean up sooner before it hardens  :Doh: ). 
BTW, I found that turps will soften tile adhesive that has hardened. Water won't look at it. 
PCR

----------


## rod1949

A little while ago I had a requirement to stick ceramic tiles in an overhead (window reveals) situation. 
I contacted Selleys, expecting them to come back a say Liquid Nails but they didn't.  They said to use their Roof and Gutter silicon sealant.  I questioned them as to why not Liquid Nails to which they advised Liquid Nails will deteriorate (as has been indicated above). 
So I used the Roof and Gutter silicon... brilliant stuff, instant grab so i didn't have to try and support the tile whilst the glue set.  The substrate I had to stick the tiles to is polystyrene foam. 
If you're in doubt do a test I think you'll be suprised.

----------


## Yonnee

I've not used the Dunlop adhesive, but if it's anything like the Resaflex rubberised adhesive, it's pretty easy to peel/scrape off once it's hard and you won't scratch the ceramic tile even with a steel scraper. However, the more there is of it, the easier it is to remove. I'm even doing a tiling job at the moment using the cement based 2 part adhesive, and that even scrapes off.

----------


## presch

> I've not used the Dunlop adhesive, but if it's anything like the Resaflex rubberised adhesive, it's pretty easy to peel/scrape off once it's hard and you won't scratch the ceramic tile even with a steel scraper. However, the more there is of it, the easier it is to remove. I'm even doing a tiling job at the moment using the cement based 2 part adhesive, and that even scrapes off.

  The Dunlop tile adhesive sets like a rock. Some of it dropped on the sink and benchtop and and hardened. I used a scraper to remove the lumps but it left a smear that I had to use turps to soften.Then it would wipe off.
I suspect it's a mixture of cement, fine sand and some sort of rubber adhesive.   Might try the Roof and Gutter silicon idea suggested by rod1949 as a test. Sounds like it might work.  
PCR

----------


## presch

I used the Roof and Gutter silicon as against tile adhesive as suggested by *rod1949* for the next section of 40 150mm square wall tiles in the kitchen and it works a treat.
It's easier, healthier (no fine tile adhesive dust), cleaner, quicker and cheaper. To do the 40 tiles I used about a quarter of a tube of Roof and Gutter silicon, cost about a dollar as against about $5's worth of tile adhesive.
I laid 5 spots of Roof and Gutter silicon about the size of a five cent piece on each tile. This seems to be more than adequate. 
At one point I cracked a tile while screwing on a power point. This was caused by insufficient support behind the tile's lugs each side if the cut out for the power point. To fix this, when I replaced the tile I added extra silicon behind the tile's lugs to give them more support.
. 
The tiles were laid on a recently painted plasterboard wall. When I removed the broken tile the  Roof and Gutter silicon was so strong that it ripped off some of the plaster's paper surface.
As the  Roof and Gutter silicon is designed for outdoor use holding bits of roof and gutter etc. together, I don't think that longevity will be a problem. 
Hope this info is useful to others.
PCR

----------

